# Peptides vs GH



## event462 (Jun 7, 2014)

With basically all GH out today being fake, what do you guys do? All these other forums keep talking about peptides being just as good but I'm just not sure. Honestly these other forums seem to be just trying to sell the peptides that their sponsors happen to be boasting about at the time. Are there any mixtures of peptides that you think work as well as GH?  If so, what are they? While I'm afraid to really mess with anything till I have heart surgery, I do want to know everything I can so I can be ready. Your opinions will be really appreciated guys!


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 7, 2014)

compare the price to gh and it doesn't take a rocket science to answer that if they are getting bunk gh on another forum they need to look for a new source


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 7, 2014)

Timely thread, as I suspect many here are counting-down to the inevitable exhaustion of their GH stockpiles. 

I'm not a peptide guy though, so best I can do is bump you to the top


----------



## event462 (Jun 7, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Timely thread, as I suspect many here are counting-down to the inevitable exhaustion of their GH stockpiles.
> 
> I'm not a peptide guy though, so best I can do is bump you to the top



Thanks brother! Can I say the forums that are pushing what I suspect are safe peptides?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 7, 2014)

"Peptides are a poor mans growth hormone"
Read that awhile back when I did my research on a go2


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 7, 2014)

I never get legit ai from those website so I won't even bother trying their peptides. Also who knows what your putting in your body. Legit GH cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2014)

waste of money


----------



## Rage Strength (Jun 8, 2014)

As bundy said, it's a complete waste... I'd save up for the real deal or more gear..


----------



## goodfella (Jun 8, 2014)

A lot of those peptides that give the same results as GH or raise your IGF/GH levels requires you to pin it up to 3 times A DAY! I'm sorry but for me, thats not reasonable when your trying to balance your food and everythign else your day. And honestly I think it's stupid to carry around peptides in a cooler with slin pins, cus we all know your gunna have one hell of time B.Sing a cop that its for your research studies... 

Supposedly IGF-1 is going to be released again from the company that holds it's patent and not speaking of IGF-lr3 or IGF-des. If all goes well, IGF-1 could replace GH for the moment, but I'm sure will be costing more than a arm and a long.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 8, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> I never get legit ai from those website so I won't even bother trying their peptides.




This^^



goodfella said:


> A lot of those peptides that give the same results as GH or raise your IGF/GH levels requires you to pin it up to 3 times A DAY! I'm sorry but for me, thats not reasonable when your trying to balance your food and everythign else your day.



And This^^^



I don't trust any Res Chem company anymore and I don't feel like pinning 3x/day to get the same benefit as a 5/2 (on/off) protocol with GH


----------



## bvs (Jun 8, 2014)

never done gh
but peps were a waste of a LOT of money


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2014)

I ran my course with peptides and I can't say they did anything for my size.

Like goodfella said, when you factor in the when you can eat and not eat, it almost becomes counterproductive.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 8, 2014)

bvs said:


> never done gh
> but peps were a waste of a LOT of money



If u think peps are alot of money gh would make u shit yourself


----------



## event462 (Jun 8, 2014)

goodfella said:


> A lot of those peptides that give the same results as GH or raise your IGF/GH levels requires you to pin it up to 3 times A DAY! I'm sorry but for me, thats not reasonable when your trying to balance your food and everythign else your day. And honestly I think it's stupid to carry around peptides in a cooler with slin pins, cus we all know your gunna have one hell of time B.Sing a cop that its for your research studies...
> 
> Supposedly IGF-1 is going to be released again from the company that holds it's patent and not speaking of IGF-lr3 or IGF-des. If all goes well, IGF-1 could replace GH for the moment, but I'm sure will be costing more than a arm and a long.


 I hear what you're saying but if you don't mind pinning 3 times a day is it a bad option? Of course GH is preferable, but if you can only get peptides would the results be comparable? Being as I'm waiting to have heart surgery, gear really isnt an option. I've talked to a few of the HRT cinics and they start off by saying it's under $200 a month but the longer you talk the more the price really is!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 8, 2014)

event462 said:


> I hear what you're saying but if you don't mind pinning 3 times a day is it a bad option? Of course GH is preferable, but if you can only get peptides would the results be comparable? Being as I'm waiting to have heart surgery, gear really isnt an option. I've talked to a few of the HRT cinics and they start off by saying it's under $200 a month but the longer you talk the more the price really is!



My Brother, 

If I was going under the knife to have me ticker worked on, I'd be clean as a whistle leading up to the event. Anything I could do to make the recovery more efficient, and to better my chances of no complications on the table. 

Plenty of time for gear & peptides & Tillacle Labs after you've been stitched-up, Mate 

Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## event462 (Jun 8, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> My Brother,
> 
> If I was going under the knife to have me ticker worked on, I'd be clean as a whistle leading up to the event. Anything I could do to make the recovery more efficient, and to better my chances of no complications on the table.
> 
> ...



Grrrr....I hate the fact that you're right! I was supposed to of have the surgery last week at the VA but when I showed up they had no idea what I was talking about! Now I have to try and schedule another surgery! God Bless the Military! I'm glad I served but damn, their veterans service sucks at times!


----------



## bvs (Jun 11, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> If u think peps are alot of money gh would make u shit yourself



no its just one of the perks of living in Australia. Peptides are illegal so they are as expensive as growth but obviously easier to get


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 11, 2014)

they work.  No dobut, but for the amount of money your going to spend, all the different pep's you need, the amount of pins ED (3-5) and so on, GH is cheaper and easier.  


now they doesnt mean i wouldnt jump on some DES or LR3 (legit, which went away 1,1.5 yrs ago) in a heartbeat.  

But for now, stick with GH.  I know all the stuff out of china is dog shit too recently, so step up to US pharma or save your cash.


----------

